# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Vlug afvallen onder begeleiding van een diëtiste

## FRANCOIS580

*Lijd je aan ernstig overgewicht, dan kun je kiezen uit honderden diëten die je één voor één spectaculair gewichtsverlies beloven in een zo kort mogelijke tijd. Meestal komt daar weinig of niets van terecht en is alle moeite tevergeefs. Hét dieet kiezen dat het best bij jou past is een ander probleem. Volgens wetenschappers is afvallen onder begeleiding van een diëtiste de enige en doeltreffendste manier om je streefgewicht te bereiken en ook te behouden. 
Wat doet zo'n diëtiste, hoe gaat ze te werk in haar strijd tegen je overtollige kilo's aan lichaamsgewicht en wat is haar goede raad aan iedereen die zijn/haar overgewicht definitief kwijt wil?*


*(Francois580)*


Een gezond, evenwichtig en gevarieerd voedingspatroon is dé voorwaarde om doeltreffend af te slanken en overgewicht blijvend kwijt te spelen. Wetenschappers zijn het er over eens dat wie gezond wil afslanken, met de begeleiding van een diëtiste veruit het meeste kans heeft op slagen. Hij of zij is geschoold op het gebied van voeding, en van leef- en voedingsgewoonten. In samenspraak met de patiënt, wordt zijn of haar voedings- en leefgewoonten op papier gezet. A an de hand daarvan wordt dan een individueel voedingsprogramma samengesteld. De diëtiste is er niet alleen om de patiënt te begeleiden op het vlak van voeding. Zij zal dat combineren met aangepast bewegingsplan. Zij pakt het probleem van overgewicht in zijn geheel aan, en deze aanpak is volgens wetenschappers de enige juiste. 


*Diëtiste of voedingsconsulente?*


Om het beroep van diëtiste te mogen uitoefenen, moet je het diploma van bachelor bezitten. Dat is nu precies het grootste verschil met een voedingsconsulente, die de jongste tijd dankzij heel wat tv- programma's extra in de belangstelling staat. 
Dankzij haar jarenlange studies is de diëtiste in staat wetenschappelijk onderbouwd advies te geven omtrent voeding en gezondheidsproblemen. Het advies en de begeleiding van de diëtiste is individueel, en verschilt dus van persoon tot persoon. Met begeleiding van een diëtiste wordt een volledig afslankingsplan op maat van de patiënt opgesteld.


*Gezond voedings- en levenspatroon* 


Lange tijd werd de diëtiste gezien als een soort politieagente, die er alleen maar was om je voeding te verbieden. Die tijd is gelukkig al lang voorbij. Hij of zij is er om je op een aangename manier gezonde eet- en levensgewoonten aan te leren. De diëtiste zal je daarbij ondersteunen en begeleiden. Ze zal je ook alle mogelijke informatie geven over product- en etiketinformatie, over voedingsclaims, het samenstellen van een evenwichtig voedingspatroon aangepast aan je situatie. De diëtiste zal tegelijk ook aangepaste recepten opstellen *.../...*


Lees verder:

http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...g-van-een.html

----------


## Wendy

Ik ben eigenlijk nog nooit echt bezig geweest met afvallen, maar wat ik op tv zie is dat mensen een periode kunnen hebben dat het hen even tegenzit. Dat ze dan weer even een terugval hebben en weer ongezonder gaan eten. Dan is het handig als je een diëtist hebt die je daarin ondersteunt en je het goede pad weer opbrengt.

----------

